# Zalman 9700nt vs Scythe Infinity



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

Which one should I get? I'm all about quiet and noise reduction.

Both are the same except the fact that the Zalman 9700nt is heavier and has 4 pins as opposed to the Scythe which is able to utilize a 120mm fan but it is on 3 pin. If I got the Scythe, would it cancel out PWM mode? I'm on a P5B. I might just buy a Noctua fan and put it in place of the Scythe. Thoughts/Opinions?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

TBH I would go with the Zalman 9700. It is all copper which is much better for conducting heat. The 3/4 pin connector really won't make much of a difference. The pinout is the same but the 4-pin adds one pin.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

second for the 9700


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

The Zalman has a 110mm fan while the Scythe lets you adjust to any 120mm fan of your choosing even the option of adding a 2nd one if needed. However, I just bought one and tried it out and installing it for my 775 is horrible. I had to remove my RAM and 12V connector so that my hands could reach the push pins. Even had to ask my little brother to help push it down because my hands were too big. With all that effot I had abnormal temps probably due to improper placing. Eitherway, I am still testing it. Any other thoughts / Opinions?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Did you put arctic silver on correctly? Because the Scythe has only a three pin connector, the fan speed is controlled manually rather than by the CPU temp.

What size case are you in? Do you have good airflow?


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

TheMatt said:


> Did you put arctic silver on correctly? Because the Scythe has only a three pin connector, the fan speed is controlled manually rather than by the CPU temp.
> 
> What size case are you in? Do you have good airflow?



Yes I put Artic Silver on correctly and I'm guessing I need a fan controller because 1200rpm doesn't seem to be doing its job or I incorrectly put the heatsink on. Would AS5 be better than Zalman's supplied thermal paste? Would the broken pin on the Scythe for the 775 socket be fixable? I think I just bent one of them which is probably why it wasn't mounted on properly. Can't believe I had to remove the motherboard to get this thing on.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

1200 RPM should actually be fine. On the stock Intel cooler, my E6550 idles @ 40 degrees and tops out at about 50 degrees. The CPU fan never goes above 1000 RPM

What happens if you run the computer with the side panel off and a house fan blowing in?


----------

